

Introducing StackLayout: a flexible width, component based CSS layout system - dools
http://www.stacklayout.com/

======
xd
The domain you have linked to doesn't seem to exist ..

~~~
dools
Works for me, what are you seeing?

~~~
xd
Working now. I'm guessing you recently setup the domain/dns?

------
k7n4n5t3w4rt
So, you can use vertical-align:middle? that seems pretty good. Looks
definitely worth a try.

~~~
dools
Yes indeed. The DOCTYPE is important here. A Transitional DOCTYPE will not
render vertical-align correctly, it renders all declarations as vertical-
align:top. That is why i have chosen <!DOCTYPE html> which renders vertical-
align correctly and also validates target="_blank" on <a>nchor nodes.

